# 2000 Maxima Fan Blower Resistor



## sachinator (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 2000 Maxima GLE, and the heater fan only blows on the highest speed. From what I've read in the forums, it seems like it is a fan blower resistor malfunction, and it needs to be replaced.
Is this part only available at the dealer, or any automotive store? and what should I ask for? Part Name/Number, Proper description of part?
Is it easy to replace this? Any help and directions will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you're comfortable...

Take apart dash. Find fan controller circuit board. Look for burned resistor.

Read color pattern off of resistor, write it down. Go to Radio Shack. Buy appropriate replacement resistor with same color pattern and same size. (cost: $0.05?)

Remove old resistor, solder in new resistor.

Reinstall.


----------

